# Bubble Magus curve 5



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm thinking of purchasing a bm c5. Anyone have the skimmer can give me a review on it and how quiet it is?

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

onri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing a bm c5. Anyone have the skimmer can give me a review on it and how quiet it is?
> 
> Thanks


I had 7 and now run 5. For both models the noise if not noticeable when sump located inside closed cabinet. In my case cabinet has just doors and open sides/back. I hear just waterfall in overflow and my T%s fans produce much more hamming. I can hear the skimmer just when doors opened and my years ~ 1' from it

All above is true when skimmer works properly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Sig, I'll order one tonight.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Try member Fragbox (Marcelo)first

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i also have the curve 7 and it's quiet imo.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

I actually ordered it during work. Just waiting for them to ship it out.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Always check locally since you'll usually get a better deal and you won't have to hassle with warrenty over the internet.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Yup, did. Reefsupplies.ca


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey all, I just got my bm curve 5 today and it went crazy bubbles. My setting is at 1to min. Is that normal?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there are other factors could be in play: brake down period, water level in the tank for this skimmer, etc. Check youtube for the videos

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I pulled the trigger on the Bubble Magus 3.5, it is a great skimmer with no complaints so far. Picked it up from Fragbox.ca who is local and a sponsor of the BBQ and also on the forum. It is very quite and was easy to set up. Now I'm just waiting for the break in period which can be 3+ weeks. I had a very little amount of micro bubbles at the start but they seem to be gone now. It replaced a CADLighsts PLS-50 nano skimmer that died and was a pain in the ass to adjust.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I did the same thing. The 3.5 is amazing for my 50g and it replaced the pls50

Now if I could just get time to change my water


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep great skimmer. Can't help with water changed though.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm looking at a new skimmer now that I have a large enough sump to accomodate it thanks to Paul.. i'm looking at either the Bubble Magus Curve 5 or Vertex Omega 130.. anyone using the 130?

cost isn't a factor at this time.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

contact fragbox. probably he has it in stock

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Yea, I think he does. But, just wanted to get some feedback on the unit.. read up on the 130 online and it seems to be split 50/50... half say its good, half say its bad. lots about breakin issues and hard to tune.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> Yea, I think he does. But, just wanted to get some feedback on the unit.. read up on the 130 online and it seems to be split 50/50... half say its good, half say its bad. lots about breakin issues and hard to tune.


I am not here to promote anything, but I will never buy any other skimmer than BM.

http://www.marinedepot.com/Bubble_M...kimmers-Bubble_Magus-4W05001-FIPSISNW-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Mines been running approximately couple weeks and it is quiet; my powerhead is louder then the bm. The skimming is fantastic and easy to tune but my tuning thing is the opposite so max = min lol. I'm too lazy to take it out and fix it. I have no regret, good skimmer for the price.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

onri said:


> my tuning thing is the opposite so max = min lol. QUOTE
> 
> I have the same issue
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Must be a bm thing hahaha


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> I am not here to promote anything, but I will never buy any other skimmer than BM.


Hey Sig,

How deep is your curve 5 sitting in the water?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> Hey Sig,
> 
> How deep is your curve 5 sitting in the water?


http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/4W05001.pdf

my sits around 8 -9"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

ruckuss said:


> I'm looking at a new skimmer now that I have a large enough sump to accomodate it thanks to Paul.. i'm looking at either the Bubble Magus Curve 5 or Vertex Omega 130.. anyone using the 130?
> 
> cost isn't a factor at this time.


Of the two, the BM C5 will be a better skimmer. The Omega 130, it's a PITA, IME, with constant overflowing. IMHO, the same can be said for the entire Omega skimmer line with exception of the 150, where it's significantly less of a PITA. The body size isn't a right match for the pump, IMHO.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-


wtac said:


> Of the two, the BM C5 will be a better skimmer. The Omega 130, it's a PITA, IME, with constant overflowing. IMHO, the same can be said for the entire Omega skimmer line with exception of the 150, where it's significantly less of a PITA. The body size isn't a right match for the pump, IMHO.


Great summation of the Omega line, Wilson .
-


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

As usual, thanks for the input. Made a trip over to see march and picked up the c5 and a few other things.


----------

